# Knife Storage/Protection



## jte1130 (Oct 24, 2004)

Just got my 8" Forschners Chef knife. Whats a good way to protect my knife? It doesn't fit cleanly into the block I had with my old Farberware knives.

I did find these edge guard things. I was wondering if anybody was familiar with them:
http://www.cutleryandmore.com/prodlist.asp?FamilyID=69


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I have some. They don't work well for Forschner. The Forschner have a sloped joint betwee blade and handle, not the straight joint those guards are designed for meaning that the back inch or so of the blad is still exposed.

You might cosider PVC. Go here, instructions for the sheath are toward the bottom.

Phil


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

phatch,

Geeesh! That's an awful lotta work. I may as well find a friend who enjoys woodworking and have them cut some slots in a flat wood block or maybe consider a magnet strip.

Here's an alternative. It's worked for us for years... go to a music store and find a "pick holder". They're used to clip onto microphone stands and hold picks. Squeeze one side and it opens the other side which has enough lip and is strong enough to hold the picks. It makes a lot more sense if you actually get one in your hands... you'll understand instantly. They're flexible yet durable, quick and easy to use. We use them for some odd knives, works especially well for cleavers.

Photos below:
http://www.axemusic.com/Pictures/pea...pickholder.jpg

http://image01.conrad.com/xl/3000_39..._00_FB.EPS.jpg
http://www.crossroadsguitar.com/imag...pickholder.gif

http://media.zzounds.com/media/brand...6e0f237efb.jpg


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Boiling PVC for a minute is a lot of work?

Phil


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

No, but shaping it properly and trimming it precisely so that it looks ok without a handmade leather sheath does.


----------



## ricib (Jun 28, 2005)

I use those knife guards. They work great for protecting the blade. You have to watch that you get one close to the blade size, so it's not TOOO big.

I don't use a block or magnetic strip.


----------



## jte1130 (Oct 24, 2004)

Ricib, do you have a Forschners?

I know sometimes people store their knives with the blade in a cardboard sleeve. Are those items that can be bought somewhere?


----------



## ricib (Jun 28, 2005)

nope, but I use many others. 

It's a cheap "investment" for a good cause.


----------



## hipjoint (Jan 29, 2005)

hey!! i have maybe 15 or 16 forschners with the fibrox handles and they all have edge guards. the easiest way to make the edge guards fit is to buy an edge guard that is one size too long, and then take a fine tooth doweling saw and cutting the handle end in a 45degree angle. this way, the rear edge will reach back far enough to cover the entire blade. sure beats cutting/heating/shaping pvc!!


----------



## briangig (Sep 26, 2005)

Do a Google search for "knifesafe". I just got the 8" one, fit perfectly on both Wusthof and Henckel 8" Chef Knife. Dishwasher safe. The one concern I have is the hinge is bending plastic, so I could see it maybe breaking in a year or two, but it can still close without the hinge, and they are cheap.


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

use a magnetic strip. no matter how clean you are a knife sheath will collect crud you can't see and can't get out; plus the sharp side will get nicked and grooved and this collects grunge too. a magnetic strip is clean, you see your entire knife so you dont grab the wrong one with an identical handle, and the edge doesn't get knocked around. no, your knives will not slip off it every time a truck goes by. mine you could stick a volkswagen to and not worry.


----------

